# Calcutta 250 vs Calcutta 400



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm looking for some advice. I have access to a 250 and a 400 for the same price, but I primarily fish inshore here and in Louisiana. I don't believe I need something as large as the 400, but am having a hard time convincing myself to buy a smaller reel for the same price. Any thoughts? I'm most likely going to be spooling with 20lb test or less. Thanks. 

Beer


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Go with the 400 its not to big and extra line is always good


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

That is one consideration I have been taking in, anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Go with the 400. You'll be amazed at how versatile it is, inshore and off. One of mine caught a 105-110lb yellowfin back in '05. Made me a true believer in its versatility. I may have gotten lucky, but..........


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Do not go with the 400. It is way too big and heavy for throwing topwaters, mirrolures, and soft plastics all morning. The 250 is plenty of reel for the vast majority of inshore applications. I have owned both reels and I have never considered the 400 to be a reel for specks and reds. To me the 400 is better suited for light offshore use. I would also recommend using 12 lb test line instead of 20 lb. You will get much more distance on your catsts.


----------

